

Learning How to Code Is A Waste Of Time - tarabrown
http://www.forbes.com/sites/tarabrown/2012/01/10/learning-how-to-code-is-a-waste-of-time/
Sure, it's super awesome that there are a ton more resources out there for people to learn to code, but without the fundamentals I'm not sure what's going to happen.<p>Codecademy has decided for 300k people they should learn JavaScript because they can build a game with it. People are heading into a black box without rhyme or reason as to what they are getting themselves into.<p>I don't see how this is any better than picking up a Dummies book. Let's add some more context to these "how to code" sites so that people don't get discouraged 1/4 of the way into learning.
======
anothermachine
Interesting. This linkbait* article has 3 points and is frontpaged. The next-
lowest-score frontpage article at the moment is 14pts.

* The second paragraph contradicts the headline: "The goal ‘learn how to code’ is a waste of your time. Don’t get me wrong, I applaud anyone that wants to learn something new. "

~~~
llambda
> The next-lowest-score frontpage article at the moment is 14pts.

Ranking is in part based on the time since the submission was made fwiw.

------
GiraffeNecktie
Learning what you don't like to do isn't nearly as useful as learning what you
DO you like to do, but I wouldn't call it a waste of time.

------
ldayley
tl;dr

Learning to Code is a noble and worthwhile thing to do. But don't do it just
to do it, or do it at the expense or something that might be more practical
for you personally.

I can relate to this, but I'm sharpening my programming skills anyway.

